# 5000 Post Giveaway



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings Slingas!

*My 5,000th post has arrived!!!!!!!! *

Some of you may remember my last giveaway... members had the pleasure of wrapping rubber bands around their faces to enter the drawing for some custom BB shooters.

That was a good time!  Seen Here

This time, I don't have any slingshots to give away... and entering is not nearly as painful 

I'm hosting a giveaway for *2 *Band Jigs! (to two separate homes holmes) lol

I'll make things a little easier this time, simply say "I'm In" or something indicative of a desire to be entered in the drawing.

I will do a random drawing for the winners next Wednesday the 18th.

If you already own a BBJ, you can still enter, perhaps you want to give one to a friend! If you don't want one, you can still say hello! :wave:

Can't believe I've stuck with one hobby for so long. It helps to have this awesome forum. Thanks to everyone. Slingshots Rule!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Im in i have always wanted one of these and why not try to win one. thank you for the awesome give away!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh heck yea, I'm in Btoon!! Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in.

Milo


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I'm in

congrats on 5000 posts

Tyrone


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in.

Gratitude.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in
Thanks for the chance, they look awesome.!!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm so in, I love your jigs, always wanted one

Thank you for the opportunity and congratulations on 5000 posts


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I´m in !! 5000 posts! Thats allot of posts and a excelent give away! Thanks for the opurtunity


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in Toony congrats on your 5000,i can't believe i've made it to 3000,all the best


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not as I got one already but who ever wins one will love it good luck all


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im in.

Always wanted one of those jigs just never get around to ordering. And right now the Canadian dollar exchange rate is way in the tank. Always some excuse it seems.

Thanks for the chance and congrats on hanging in there for a big 5000.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in. I could use a longer jig.

Congratulations and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in!

Thanks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i am so in for this yihaaaaaaaa

cheers


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in. :wave:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I'm in. These things rocks. Congrats on the 5000 post and and I am with you on the sticking with one hobby for so long. Thanks for the sweet giveaway.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright awesome everyone! We're off to a great start  Thanks for the kind words and the congratulatoraties. (yes, I made that word up)  Wish I was in a position to give 100 jigs away. You all would undoubtedly receive one!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in! Thank you Btoon!


----------



## flaco (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in, that will be a perfect match for the Olfa cutter I order yesterday!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats on the 5 thousand!

I'm not in the competition - already have one - but do want to tell others this jig is great!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hell yeah I am in !

Congrats to that wonderful milestone !


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Count me in!! Also Hello!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Ha, this is the jig you had on your mind when you commented in my post on how I cut TB, now I see, and I also remember seeing it here. Excellent idea, I am in, thanks!

jazz


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Like the sands through the hour glass... these are the days of our.... IM IN!

Thanks for the chance Brandon. I eventually will get one either way... Waiting for the spare fundage.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't have one yet so "I'm in".

Keith


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am in for sure. Thanks for the chance buddy! Very generous of you!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats on the milestone! I am in!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I have this special tool but I am in! I am afraid to loose it or to brake it


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm in too!

^__^


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in... Thanks man. Congrats and thank you.


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Im In!


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

thank you nice person

cheers phil7


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Im in. Thanks for your generosity, man! These look great!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

OH H3LL YES!!!!!!!!

I am definitely in, I have always been a toon fan ha ha ha

You and a lot of the other members of this forum are an inspiration to people who allow selfishness to rule their lives. Long may that continue!!!!

I also wanted to add my congratulatoraties to all the other congratulatoraties you have, I look forward to the next 5000.

All the best

Clint


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

And there's me just having bought some more TBG 

I'm in Btoon - thank you


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats on the 5000 brother. I have one of these jigs and they are great so do not add me to the drawing. But good luck to all those who enter.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm all up in this shiz! Wow! I hope to one day be as cool as you (and a handful of others) in the 5k club. Here's to 5000 more.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in!!! Congrats on the 5K!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Been using mine hard for the past nearly two years, so I'm out. Hi, Brandon!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

CanH8r said:


> Like the sands through the hour glass... these are the days of our.... IM IN!
> 
> Thanks for the chance Brandon. I eventually will get one either way... Waiting for the spare fundage.


Btoon's name is Brandon? Mine too!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Im in, thank you for the chance


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My dear friend...

CONGRATULATIONS on this and other important dates in your life!!

Although a "silly hobby", to quote a friend of mine, slingshots are an important part of ourselves.

So much things to remember on these past 5000 posts, I bet!!! 

Being a recipient of one of your jigs (review to come... Feedback is HUGELY positive!!), I'll pass the chance to another member.

You RULE, Brandon!!!! :wave:

Best regards from Corkland!!!

Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been supplying some youngsters with slingshots , bands and pouches . I already have one but this would be great to set them up to make their own . So I'm in . Thanks .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I am NOT in, as I already have one(a prototype, with funny triangle no less!) it is well worn and a valued favorite tool.

Congratulations on 5k man. This place would not be the same without you.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity and congrats on the 5000 posts!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations B! Who can't use more stuff? I'm in and Thanx!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A HUGE congrats one the 5000 post milestone!! It's people like you that make this forum the great place it is.

As I have 2 of your awesome jigs (and maybe a 3rd down the road) I'll stay out of the drawing. I don't think I could cut bands without one anymore...not sure if I'd want to.

Todd


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations Btoon on the 5000th!!

I'm in please!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I AM IN!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just to say Congrats to you. already using this awesome jig, so I'm NOT in.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

All I have to do is post 4,400 more times, things such as Nice! or Cool! One word posts are much faster than those requiring observation of detail, appreciation of time spent making a slingshot or suggestions. Now I know how to win a band jig! Yippeeee! Here I go!

Nice.

Cool.

All kidding aside, your gifts to high posters are much appreciated...at least in principle.

Chuck


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Un gran abrazo Master :wave:


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Whoah i'm so iiiin!!

Your band jigs are awesome btoon, you're too generous! great you reached such a high post counter! Here is for 10k Bud!!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, he's pretty generous with a very useful tool...hats off to contributers like he. I'm in. Maybe will get the jig in a few years.

If you've a video of the jig I'd sure like a link to it. Thanks

chuck


----------



## karle (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm in!

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm in cheers


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im in  congratz !


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm In&#8230;&#8230;thank you for the opportunity! LBH2


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey B, miss ya bro


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Susi said:


> All I have to do is post 4,400 more times, things such as Nice! or Cool! One word posts are much faster than those requiring observation of detail, appreciation of time spent making a slingshot or suggestions. Now I know how to win a band jig! Yippeeee! Here I go!
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


Chuck, it appears as if you may be confused, my gift is to anyone who wants to enter. The giveaway is on account of my 5,000 posts. It has no requirement that other posters have a high post count. And in regards to your next post asking about a video, there's a link in my signature. Also in the site vendors forum you can find the post on the jigs.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> Susi said:
> 
> 
> > All I have to do is post 4,400 more times, things such as Nice! or Cool! One word posts are much faster than those requiring observation of detail, appreciation of time spent making a slingshot or suggestions. Now I know how to win a band jig! Yippeeee! Here I go!Nice.Cool.All kidding aside, your gifts to high posters are much appreciated...at least in principle.Chuck
> ...


What the???????? 
Am I the only one confused with Chuck????
Did I miss something??


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Chuck put his foot in his mouth. That's all lol


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

I'M IN !!

Congrats on your 5K. Have enjoyed all that I have read.

Yes, slingshots do RULE!

Great timing, I just told my wife the other day that I was going to order one of your band jigs. What a surprise to see your post. If I am not one of the lucky 2, then you will be getting a PM from me soon.

Looking forward to seeing and shooting with you at the ECST this year.

Randy


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in Brando ! Thank you for all the inspiration you've provided for me over the years buddy


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in. .I'm in!!!
Look forward to your next 5000 posts!!
Congrats!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Not in but yeay on the 5K!! good folks here.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm in please and thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

is it too late? if not im in!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright slingsters, quite the turnout! 56 entries by my count. I wanted to give any stragglers a chance to get in and give everyone a chance to glance the list to make sure they spot themselves!

The contest will come to an end at midnight my time... so that gives ya 2more hours to enter. Good luck everyone! I appreciate all the kind words and the hello's from all my good friends 

I will do a random number generation two times and post the winners tomorrow sometime within normal business hrs, I'll then PM the winners for their addresses. I'll give winners 48hrs to respond with an address.

I will do a redraw if for some reason I am unable to obtain an address from the selected member.

1. shew

2. devilsson

3. tacnak

4. tyrone8511

5. slingshotlover

6. irishshooter

7. dukathe

8. slingshotshooterPT

9. bigron

10. reset

11. mr green

12. EG

13. leon13

14. JohnM

15. Parnell

16. Stinger

17. Flaco

18. JohnKrakatoa

19. TheNewSlingshotGuy

20. Jazz

21. CanH8r

22. KeithBNimble

23. ChapmanHands

24. JTSlinger
25. NeoCatapults

26. JoeMcDogwad

27. SquirrelSquasher

28. Arnisador78

29. JuanWayne

30. Phil7

31. Peter W

32. BarkyBow

33. MagicTorch

34. TSM

35. You'llShootYerEye

36. Tooman99

37. Arber

38. treefork

39. SharpshooterJD

40. Flipgun

41. PorkChopSling

42. Nicholson

43. Chuck (Formerly known as Susi)

44. AlfShooter

45. Kobe23

46. Jack739

47. Karle

48. Sharpshooter II

49. Zippo

50. LBH2

51. AZStinger

52. JustAnOldKid

53. DougDynasty

54. Vly62

55. SwampDonkey

56. Rockslinger


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Quite the turnout Btoon!!!
Good luck all ;-)


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

ooh im in, those band jigs look awesome, congrats on 5k.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok folks!!!!! Random.org generated number 44 the first round and 40 the second round. Parameters were 1-57.
Congratulations to Alfshooter and Flipgun!!!!!!!!! 
I'll be contacting you fine gents for address info 
Thanks to everyone who entered. We'll see about another giveaway at 10k


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations to the winners!

jazz


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Hehehe, cool as it woulda been to get one for free, I can't wait to buy one. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats to the winners.

Many thanks to Btoon84 for the chance.

Keith


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats guys.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and again to Btoon on 5k posts!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats, guys! And thanks for the chance at this. I hope to be hittin' you up for one in the near future.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats to the lucky winners.

Thanks Btoon that was fun.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx B! Nice give away!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations to Alfshooter and Flipgun 

Thanks for the chance Btoon84!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats to the winner... Thanks for the chance Brandon.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow", that joy

Master thank you very much, you are very generous with us and a very important pillar in the great mind (Forum).

thanks for the co congratulations.

:wave: Alf


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in!! These are a brill idea would love to own one. 
Thank you
lewis


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" Brandon :bowdown: , I love, I cut strips and have been perfect, it's very easy.

Thank you very much, it is a fantastic product, I've been very lucky.

A big hug my family, I appreciate your dedication lot.

:wave: Alf


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I got mine the other day! Sure makes band cutting a lot easier. Thanx again B!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations fellas! So cool hosting a give away. Thank you Btoon!


----------

